# Trouble at the Euros



## Farneyman (Jun 12, 2016)

Rather than get lost in Euro 2016 thread I thought I'd start a different thread on this horrific problem.

What is the solution?

Some of the footage and scenes available online are sickening to watch. 
It is obvious that some supporters (if you can call them that) are intent on causing trouble. These are from more than one country so cant all be targeted at the "English".

What is it with soccer that brings out the worst in "some" fans behaviour?

I imagine if I'm in bar and it gets attached by whoever, I'm going to firstly try to get out of there and if not defend myself ( don't fancy my chances much :rofl 

This thread is not about blame but more what is the solution? 

I just hope that the Irish can avoid all the trouble and leave the tournament as winners and the best supporters. :ears:


----------



## snell (Jun 12, 2016)

Some videos surfaced last night of the Northern Irish fans fighting with Polish fans, so it seems it's spreading!

Unfortunately I don't believe there is a way to stop this sort of behaviour. You can hand out football banning orders to the idiots who get arrested....but there'll be endless amounts willing to take their place.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 12, 2016)

Easy solution.........ban the countries who have violent fans from playing in the competitions.
It worked in the 1970's.


----------



## jp5 (Jun 12, 2016)

Have to look at a ban for any team whose fans are found to cause violence. That will put a stop to it.


----------



## chippa1909 (Jun 12, 2016)

Ban is the only way to go, but I doubt if UEFA or FIFA have the balls to do it.


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 12, 2016)

But then a ban punishes all the "normal" fans... is that fair?

It would however put a stop to lots of the trouble.


----------



## snell (Jun 12, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Easy solution.........ban the countries who have violent fans from playing in the competitions.
It worked in the 1970's.
		
Click to expand...

Then the Swiss would win the euros every year :lol:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 12, 2016)

Also been trouble with Fans of English clubs whilst playing away in Europe this season. 
Let's just ban everybody.


----------



## chippa1909 (Jun 12, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Also been trouble with Fans of English clubs whilst playing away in Europe this season. 
Let's just ban everybody.
		
Click to expand...

Again.


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 12, 2016)

Reports now coming in that lots of Irish and Welsh fans in hospital...with alcohol poisoning :whoo:


----------



## Berger (Jun 12, 2016)

snell said:



			Some videos surfaced last night of the Northern Irish fans fighting with Polish fans, so it seems it's spreading!

Unfortunately I don't believe there is a way to stop this sort of behaviour. You can hand out football banning orders to the idiots who get arrested....but there'll be endless amounts willing to take their place.
		
Click to expand...

NI and Polish fans weren't fighting each other, they were both attacked by locals. It blew over pretty quickly.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 12, 2016)

In this day and age especially inside football stadiums with the CCTV available if they are arrested for fighting send them down for a along time.


----------



## Simbo (Jun 12, 2016)

There was a video getting shown around last night of the French police hammering a guy lying on the ground. The guy was on the deck covering up and there must have been at least 20 different French cops all leathering him with batons and kicking him as they ran past.
Shocking.
Unfortunately a solution to football violence seems a long way away. From a lot of the videos iv seen over the past few days a lot of the people involved seem to be just general fans and not actual hardcore hooligans. 
England should maybe let some of the fans play, they can hit a French copper with a plastic chair from 30 yards, England can't hit the target from 6.


----------



## Grogger (Jun 12, 2016)

BBC are reporting that UEFA have now opened disciplinary proceedings after what happened last night within the stadium. They're also looking into claims of racism. 

How on earth have these got the World Cup!!


----------



## User62651 (Jun 12, 2016)

Footage from France makes the recent trouble between Hibs and Rangers fans at Hampden look like handbags (apart from the player assaults), perhaps the problem lies partly with the host country as some of their own people are intent on fighting visiting fans, that hasnt happended in other tournaments so much and given France's recent terrorism problems is really surprising - also they have not organised or policed it correctly so far, seems like its reactionary responses rather than proactive prevention, little segregation enforced, bars could have limited opening near grounds as thousand of young men from different 'tribes' drinking for hours in the summer heat is not a good thing......but what else are they going to do??
Personally I expect trouble at any European tournament, doesn't surprise me and doesn't detract too much from the matches as tv doesn't show the trouble, last night I enjoyed a terrific match in England/Russia and heard the bang near the end but the tv cameras just stayed on the game so didn't see the Russians then charging the English. Afraid there's a lot of hardcore English wont like the fact they've been 'chased', a loss of honour which they'll want to correct, could kick off big style.oo:
Hooliganism seems to be on the rise again, young men are young men, some need the gang mob violence/bravado that following football, as the working class game, offers, it's here to stay. i wouldn't travel to any football tournament personally. Russia should never have the World Cup imo.
Read a book many moons ago called 'Bloody Casuals' by Jay Allen who was leader of the infamous Aberdeen casuals of the 1980s, it references all the psychology/behavioural science and reasoning for hooligansm when simply many young men just want a ruck with the excitement and the camaraderie that the organising of and then actual fighting brings. 
Anyone see the Piers Morgan tweet about this...classic response by someone called Lee.:smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm not sure what workable methods there are to stop the violence - you can ban loads of fans but then the sons of those banned start to become involved

The countries involved could be banned from International football but then would expect the ones looking for trouble would still travel to tournaments looking for trouble. 

As has been said it doesn't happen in any other sport and the excuses are always the same - you can see from the videos and reports that the blame sits firmly with every team that is involved - far too many looking to blame locals and police and oppo fans. Thugs looking for justification for them causing damage and harm to other people. 

Ban the teams for the next tournament and if it happens again make it three more comps - and ban people from being near a football match or tournament for life.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 12, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm not sure what workable methods there are to stop the violence - you can ban loads of fans but then the sons of those banned start to become involved

The countries involved could be banned from International football but then would expect the ones looking for trouble would still travel to tournaments looking for trouble. 

As has been said it doesn't happen in any other sport and the excuses are always the same - you can see from the videos and reports that the blame sits firmly with every team that is involved - far too many looking to blame locals and police and oppo fans. Thugs looking for justification for them causing damage and harm to other people. 

Ban the teams for the next tournament and if it happens again make it three more comps - and ban people from being near a football match or tournament for life.
		
Click to expand...

And what happens to the locals who are a massive part of this current issue?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			And what happens to the locals who are a massive part of this current issue?
		
Click to expand...

As my post said - country involved are banned and that includes host country


----------



## Simbo (Jun 12, 2016)

Banning fans is as much good a chocolate fire guard. Look at the arrest rates. I'm not singling out England for any reason other than the arrest stats, there's been about 6 arrests and I think I'm exaggerating there. Compete that with the amount of fans you've seen getting up to no good on the various videos being shown.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 12, 2016)

Grogger said:



			How on earth have these got the World Cup!!
		
Click to expand...

Pink Floyd did a song in 7/8 which may have something to do with it &#128513;


----------



## Grogger (Jun 12, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Pink Floyd did a song in 7/8 which may have something to do with it &#62977;
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha fair point!


----------



## User62651 (Jun 12, 2016)

Surely they can prove that Bladder & Co were taking backhanders and therefore the selection process is void, England or Australia should get the WC in 2018, both have the stadia / infrastructure already to organise at relatively short notice. Maybe Scotland could joint host with 4 big stadiums and get an auto qualification! We sure could use a break like that.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 12, 2016)

England, France, Germany, Poland, Russia and others could all be banned for hooliganism.

Spain, Italy, Croatia etc; banned for recent racist incidents.

Not too many teams will be left and those with the largest TV audiences would be gone. Can't see the sponsors standing for that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 12, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Surely they can prove that Bladder & Co were taking backhanders and therefore the selection process is void, England or Australia should get the WC in 2018, both have the stadia / infrastructure already to organise at relatively short notice. Maybe Scotland could joint host with 4 big stadiums and get an auto qualification! We sure could use a break like that.
		
Click to expand...

So England who are firmly involved in the current violence in the Euro's awarded the WC ?


----------



## User62651 (Jun 12, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So England who are firmly involved in the current violence in the Euro's awarded the WC ?
		
Click to expand...

Well their bid was legit and above board and the best one when judged impartially, as for fans/violence I think its too soon to lay blame, quite possible they've been provoked and reacted.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 12, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So England who are firmly involved in the current violence in the Euro's awarded the WC ?
		
Click to expand...

If that's the only way we can get Scotland to a major championship, then yes, we should turn a blind eye and let Scotland play,  to be fair, they are never going to qualify any other way&#128515;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 12, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Well their bid was legit and above board and the best one when judged impartially, as for fans/violence I think its too soon to lay blame, quite possible they've been provoked and reacted.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's clear that whilst there has been provocation there have also been incidents where they haven't. Even when provoked the reaction isn't always justified


----------



## freddielong (Jun 12, 2016)

Stupid Europeans I say we should all vote leave on the 23rd


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 12, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			England, France, Germany, Poland, Russia and others could all be banned for hooliganism.

Spain, Italy, Croatia etc; banned for recent racist incidents.

Not too many teams will be left and those with the largest TV audiences would be gone. Can't see the sponsors standing for that.
		
Click to expand...


Eject the countries from the competition they are taking part in and ban them from the next major international tournament. If the sponsors pull out and there's less money in the game, then the top teams in countries stop becoming elitist and the lower tiers have a chance to catch up, not bad situation.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 12, 2016)

Arrest them and put them on a plane. Then when they go through border control in their respective countries they have their passports confiscated.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 12, 2016)

I think you will find that quite a few European countries have greater number of football violence incidents per week than England have per season. Just look at the Ultra's of many Italian or Eastern European sides, it's only because we don't hear about it that we think it doesn't go on.
Of course we have a few idiots, every country does, but I think we are suffering more from reputation and history than actual current fan intent.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Jun 12, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Arrest them and put them on a plane. Then when they go through border control in their respective countries they have their passports confiscated.
		
Click to expand...


Without evidence, trial or a chance to defend yourself..  mmmmmm  

I was in France in 98. Portugal 04. Germany 06.. Ive been to Bratislava, Lichtenstein etc....  Until you have witnessed how chaotic it can be you cannot come out with a statement like that..

Also you realise how good our policing of football is in the UK compared to mainland Europe...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 12, 2016)

There were plenty of reasons why Russia (and Qatar for that matter) should never have been given the World Cup. Events this weekend are no surprise and strengthen that argument but probably too late. 

I hope nobody is daft enough to go there in 2018. 

Seems like this is creeping back into the game across the continent. There have been problems domestically in recent years and England fans are clearly far from innocent in the current trouble.

I also hope Scotland never hosts a major football tournament. Who would want to see scenes like those in Marseille repeated in our cities? Our own fans are bad enough!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 12, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Eject the countries from the competition they are taking part in and ban them from the next major international tournament. If the sponsors pull out and there's less money in the game, then the top teams in countries stop becoming elitist and the lower tiers have a chance to catch up, not bad situation.
		
Click to expand...

And pigs might fly!

It does not and never will work like that and why should it. The vast majority of any nation's football fans are not involved in these incidents and yet many on here advocate that tthey should all be punished.


----------



## brendy (Jun 12, 2016)

Berger said:



			NI and Polish fans weren't fighting each other, they were both attacked by locals. It blew over pretty quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what ive heard too, the Northern Irish and Polish fans were having a sing song and defended themselves together rather than the rumour saying they were fighting each other..


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 12, 2016)

My lad has just said that apparantly UEFA have said that if England or Russia cause any more trouble in the finals they will be kicked out.


----------



## Grogger (Jun 12, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			My lad has just said that apparantly UEFA have said that if England or Russia cause any more trouble in the finals they will be kicked out.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah just come up on my phone from sky sports


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 12, 2016)

Big decision that one.

I was just reading the one where Vardy's wife Rebekah (her mum and dad can't spell) got tear gassed, what a shame &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 12, 2016)

Interesting that UEFA only charged Russia in connection with the trouble in the stadium as they said the violence outside the stadium was outside of their remit but now they are threatening to throw England out if there is any more trouble anywhere.

And it also means that French fans now have an added incentive to start trouble with Russian or English fans if they think they could get thrown out of the competition.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 12, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Big decision that one.

I was just reading the one where Vardy's wife Rebekah (her mum and dad can't spell) got tear gassed, what a shame &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

What the hell is funny about that?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 12, 2016)

What about actually letting them fight each other for 10 minutes in a controlled situation.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 12, 2016)

palindromicbob said:



			What the hell is funny about that?
		
Click to expand...

Funny? It's better than that it's hilarious ... What's she doing causing trouble or was she singled out as a potential threat &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;  
I bet at some stage there'll be some folk looking for headlines out of this and cash! My story at the Euro's &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## chippa1909 (Jun 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			What about actually letting them fight each other for 10 minutes in a controlled situation.
		
Click to expand...

This place is one mile off the coast of Marseille. It used to be a prison....


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 12, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Also been trouble with Fans of English clubs whilst playing away in Europe this season. 
Let's just ban everybody.
		
Click to expand...

And in the majority of the incidents locals or the local police have attacked the English fans.


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 12, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Also been trouble with Fans of English clubs whilst playing away in Europe this season. 
Let's just ban everybody.
		
Click to expand...




pbrown7582 said:



			And in the majority of the incidents locals or the local police have attacked the English fans.
		
Click to expand...


Really???  Without provocation?


----------



## Tiger man (Jun 12, 2016)

But we are all European, why are we not sitting round campfires at night playing guitar and having a sing song.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 12, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			And pigs might fly!

It does not and never will work like that and why should it. The vast majority of any nation's football fans are not involved in these incidents and yet many on here advocate that tthey should all be punished.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed pigs might fly, but I saw on a twitter feed that UEFA may disqualify England and Russia if the violence continues, so you might just see a Gloucester Black Spot coming into land at Stanstead after all. 

I agree the vast majority of fans are innocent when it comes to violence, but like a lot of things there are always a few rotten apples in the barrel, who spoil it for the rest, so unless all present during the violent scenes at arrested, held till after the tournament is over, then processed and dealt with accordingly, the only other way is to disqualify the team(s) in question, so the fans leave or don't arrive in the first place.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 12, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Really???  Without provocation?
		
Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking about with Vardy's wife, one minute you are looking at a handbag in a shop window and the next you're soaked &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 12, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Indeed pigs might fly, but I saw on a twitter feed that UEFA may disqualify England and Russia if the violence continues, so you might just see a Gloucester Black Spot coming into land at Stanstead after all. 

I agree the vast majority of fans are innocent when it comes to violence, but like a lot of things there are always a few rotten apples in the barrel, who spoil it for the rest, so unless all present during the violent scenes at arrested, held till after the tournament is over, then processed and dealt with accordingly, the only other way is to disqualify the team(s) in question, so the fans leave or don't arrive in the first place.
		
Click to expand...

Talk is cheap in the world of UEFA (and FIFA). Remember how they were going to come down hard on racism.

They ended up fining Nicklas Bendtner more for displaying a sponsor's name on his boxers than they did a national association for blatant racist chanting.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 12, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Really???  Without provocation?
		
Click to expand...

I believe an awful lot of the trouble is without provocation not all, as with all teams there is a minority looking for trouble. Football banning orders aren't a complete solution as I read 97% of those subject to these have had passports confiscated yet on Thursday England fans still allegedly caused trouble. Friday and Saturday most was unprovoked attacks the same as the stadium trouble last night.  And the attacks in Nice by the French on polish and Irish fans. PSG fans attacking Turks this afternoon.

Those that have travelled away in Europe will understand, and look beyond the newspaper headlines.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 12, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			My lad has just said that apparantly UEFA have said that if England or Russia cause any more trouble in the finals they will be kicked out.
		
Click to expand...

And that addresses the problem how? Banning the teams doesn't all of a sudden mean those who want a fight are going to go home.


----------



## Tiger man (Jun 12, 2016)

The whole thing is a sad state of affairs in what should be an exciting month of football. Neanderthals the lot of them with very sad lives.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 12, 2016)

HawkeyeMS said:



			And that addresses the problem how? Banning the teams doesn't all of a sudden mean those who want a fight are going to go home.
		
Click to expand...

Precisely!

It's as if people believe that the national associations pay these hooligans to be there. 

After all we have had instances in this country where "fans" of one club attack those of another club at railway stations and motorway services even though their two teams were not playing each other.

If hooligans want to fight they will regardless .


----------



## Grogger (Jun 12, 2016)

German fans and Ukraine fans fighting in Lille now!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 12, 2016)

Grogger said:



			German fans and Ukraine fans fighting in Lille now!
		
Click to expand...

Our media, just tend to show ours though.

Maybe they should show all the off-field stuff, instead of the Curtis cup.:rofl:


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 12, 2016)

Could be big problems for UEFA. With the trouble so far that will be England, Russia, Turkey, France. Germnay and Ukraine all being sent home. I can't believe the Poles and the Croatians will stay out of it for too long. Wales and the two Irelands must be hoping it carries on as they'd be given byes to the semis.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 12, 2016)

Organized ? 

https://www.facebook.com/thecasualultra/


----------



## SammmeBee (Jun 12, 2016)

Tiger man said:



			The whole thing is a sad state of affairs in what should be an exciting month of football. Neanderthals the lot of them with very sad lives.
		
Click to expand...

Who exactly are 'the lot of them'?


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 12, 2016)

Some of the reply's are a bit strange . 

Each countrys FA should be in full control of their own match tickets  through a  vetted  membership  scheme 
 if there is fighting inside the ground the attributable to a certain country they are chucked out & banned

Surely there is a way to travel ban anyone involved in this kind of carry on , electronically flagging / tagging passports 

People found guilty of this via video evidence should be jailed when home , 

Not sure how it would work but more control over alcohol sales would be a help 

Authorities have to follow through on their  threats but as someone mentioned earlier more of a fine for advertising than for racism , cowards the lot of them


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 12, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			Some of the reply's are a bit strange . 

Each countrys FA should be in full control of their own match tickets  through a  vetted  membership  scheme 
 if there is fighting inside the ground the attributable to a certain country they are chucked out & banned

Surely there is a way to travel ban anyone involved in this kind of carry on , electronically flagging / tagging passports 

People found guilty of this via video evidence should be jailed when home , 

Not sure how it would work but more control over alcohol sales would be a help 

Authorities have to follow through on their  threats but as someone mentioned earlier more of a fine for advertising than for racism , cowards the lot of them
		
Click to expand...

Too many travel without match tickets so not sure what FA's can do about that.

In addition it could be claimed that they are encouraged to do so by the organisers with fan parks which also sell alcohol.

I appreciate that other sports are not cursed by this scourge of hooliganism but it still is a societal problem, not just a football issue.

After all if there was no football does anyone really think these yobs would suddenly start behaving like choirboys.


----------



## HowlingGale (Jun 12, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Organized ? 

https://www.facebook.com/thecasualultra/

Click to expand...

What I want to know after watching some of these clips is how do they know who they're meant to be kicking the jobby out of? It's just chaos. Do they think 'he looks like someone who's not with us', and he gets a doin'?

I'm afraid if the team wasn't there be that, England, Germany, Russia or whoever there wouldn't be any violence of that scale.

Ejection from the tournament is the only way to go. Keep going until the fighting stops. As everyone keeps saying that it is a minority of supporters, scoop up anyone fighting in a big prison van and dump them at the border of their own country. Uefa are minted they can afford to circumvent any logistical issues with this method.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2016)

Got a feeling UEFA will act if only to attempt to regain some lost face from all the Platini/Blatter antics and other issues which have made it look weak and ineffectual. It won't solve the problem but will make a statement. Trouble is once you've done it once you need to follow it up each and every time and I think they'd then adopt a different approach should a potential winner like Germany or the hosts were involved. It will of course now give an incentive to every nationality of mindless idiot to attack the English, whether hooligans looking for a ruck or innocents in the wrong place at the wrong time


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 12, 2016)

The French have already been involved in quite a lot of it Homer. French thugs attacking English and Russian fans in Marseille and seemingly also attacking Northern Irish and Polish fans as well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			The French have already been involved in quite a lot of it Homer. French thugs attacking English and Russian fans in Marseille and seemingly also attacking Northern Irish and Polish fans as well.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. You won't see UEFA kicking France out though as hosts will you but banning us (and lets face it we do have history!) is an easy way to look as though they are dealing with it. Of course it'll carry on anyway


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 12, 2016)

Sorry, but this kick them out the tournament and the fans will go home idea is daft.

Poland and Nortern Ireland fans attacked by locals, England fans attacked by locals, Turkish fans attacked by locals, let's kick the Poles, Northern Irish, English, Turks and French out.........bit of an issue now, the locals go nowhere and attack the next set of fans.

World football has a problem with hooliganism and we'll probably never see a complete removal of it, sadly the only way to tackle it is to treat all fans like hooligans and enforce ridiculous Police measures to segregate fans, ban the sale of alcohol and close down bars etc. Any fan without a ticket thrown out the country.

Only other way is to hold these comps on home and away basis over longer periods and have no coming together in one country.

And we'll still get trouble


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 12, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			I believe an awful lot of the trouble is without provocation not all, as with all teams there is a minority looking for trouble. Football banning orders aren't a complete solution as I read 97% of those subject to these have had passports confiscated yet on Thursday England fans still allegedly caused trouble. Friday and Saturday most was unprovoked attacks the same as the stadium trouble last night.  And the attacks in Nice by the French on polish and Irish fans. PSG fans attacking Turks this afternoon.

Those that have travelled away in Europe will understand, and look beyond the newspaper headlines.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. My first and last trip to support England was for The Euro Champs in Germany in 1988 - that makes me feel old. I had tickets for the semi finals and final which of course England didn't make. We came home after our final group game though as it was terrifying to be there and English. After every game we ran the gauntlet of German hooligans to get back to our campsite. I'm sure we only escaped serious attack as I bought some new clothes there and was told I looked German in them! Plus a few England fans looked after me and would pretty much cause a distraction so the yobs followed them whilst I was kept safe. Did we provoke anything? Nope...genuine football fans just supporting our country. Never again.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 12, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



Too many travel without match tickets so not sure what FA's can do about that.

In addition it could be claimed that they are encouraged to do so by the organisers with fan parks which also sell alcohol.

I appreciate that other sports are not cursed by this scourge of hooliganism but it still is a societal problem, not just a football issue.

After all if there was no football does anyone really think these yobs would suddenly start behaving like choirboys.
		
Click to expand...

That's why I added the FA only responsible for trouble inside the grounds . FA's cant be responsible for clowns on the street let the riot police sort that .. 

No but I cant see even them spending dosh to go over & the team getting thrown out , all ok til their team are eliminated then war 

Better Passport / border control has to help , hasn't it ?

I see the control of alcohol sales is been considered ,


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 12, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			My lad has just said that apparantly UEFA have said that if England or Russia cause any more trouble in the finals they will be kicked out.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't they say that back in 98 as well iirc? They won't kick a team out because of their fans, I just can't see it happening. Besides, most of the knobs will probably be home and back at work tomorrow.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 12, 2016)

For proper hooligans, alcohol makes no difference at all. If anything, more likely to be on charlie.

There are some who will do daft things and also get caught up in stuff with alcohol down them, but no different to normal people on a Saturday night.

Too many people think that hooligans are normal people and that they change with 10 pints down them - their not. They "live" for the buzz that taking on another firm brings, the camaraderie of the fellow lads, taking someones pub/end/putting them on their toes.

Put it this way, if they were involved in a good ruck and the match had kicked off, they'd still be outside the stadium instead of going in for the match. Thats the difference.

A famed newspaper headline in the 80's said - which one is the hooligan. One showed an unemployed skinhead,doc martens etc - the other shown someone in casual gear. Lets say, a fred perry, pair of Farah, trainees  and they said he'll probably have a good job, possibly work in "the city" etc - They were about 5 years too late, as well.

BTW I'm not trying to glamourise or condone anything, but some people's views on what hooligans are, and their motivations, are as outdated as that paper in the mid-80's.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 13, 2016)

So the french police are a nice lot...

[video=youtube_share;MZg6h_7Wm-M]https://youtu.be/MZg6h_7Wm-M[/video]


----------



## chrisd (Jun 13, 2016)

So plan A, all the English fans learn to speak French like the policeman in "Ello Ello" and go and cause trouble so that the French get banned, then use a German accent ...........!!     You get the idea, and then we win the tournament!  :smirk:


----------



## User62651 (Jun 13, 2016)

That guy in the video, if he's still alive or not cabbaged, ought to able to take the French Police to the cleaners on that footage, unfortunately the individual police can't be easily identified. Unbelievable brutality and could so easily end in death for the victim.


----------



## WillC (Jun 13, 2016)

Rooter said:



			So the french police are a nice lot...

[video=youtube_share;MZg6h_7Wm-M]https://youtu.be/MZg6h_7Wm-M[/video]
		
Click to expand...

That is categorically not French police. It is Ukraine, from the riots a few years ago.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 13, 2016)

WillC said:



			That is categorically not French police. It is Ukraine, from the riots a few years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Fooled the hard of thinking nicely though


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 13, 2016)

There's not a hope in hells chance that any team will get chucked out, it'll be a 10k Euro fine and that's it.

Have England been fighting this morning or are they having a long lie in? I liked the one where the French are still confident that they can handle ISIS but they're struggling with Gary and his mates from Clacton-on-Sea ... and then there's Vardy's wife?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 13, 2016)

chrisd said:



			So plan A, all the English fans learn to speak French like the policeman in "Ello Ello" and go and cause trouble so that the French get banned, then use a German accent ...........!!     You get the idea, and then we win the tournament!  :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

We'd still go out on fixed penalties.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 13, 2016)

davidy233 said:



			Fooled the hard of thinking nicely though
		
Click to expand...

Well when it's titled what it was and all over social media, some of us dont have the time or inclination to go all sherlock on it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 13, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			There's not a hope in hells chance that any team will get chucked out, it'll be a 10k Euro fine and that's it.

Have England been fighting this morning or are they having a long lie in? I liked the one where the French are still confident that they can handle ISIS but they're struggling with Gary and his mates from Clacton-on-Sea ... and then there's Vardy's wife?
		
Click to expand...

Im struggling to understand what it is you find so funny about a players wife being subject to tear gas ?

Lots of innocent people have been caught in the middle of the trouble including women and young children minding their own business or enjoying the city - that includes Vardys wife who got caught up in it all through no fault of her own - so what exactly is funny about a young lady being frightened and being subjected to tear gas ?


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 13, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Well when it's titled what it was and all over social media, some of us dont have the time or inclination to go all sherlock on it.
		
Click to expand...

You don't need to go all sherlock - just apply common sense


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jun 13, 2016)

What is drastically underreported is the fact these are essentially trained organised paramilitary hard as nails massive Russians that have all done 3 years military service and lay ambush attacks whilst equipped with the essentials in their bum bags (mma gloves so they can punch without knacking their hands, mouthpiece, balaclava, potentially a knife, wearing short shorts so they can kick at will and they pull the victims shirts up over their heads so they can't strike back)

That is what is happening.

Meanwhile the French police cannot be arsed, wait until they have ran in done damage and ran away again, then lob in tear gas not bothering in the slightest to arrest anyone. 

Wonder what on earth they would do in response to a terrorist incident on this evidence?
Also putting England v Russia on in a massive ground like the Velodrome in the biggest most crime ridden deprived dive in all of France is a stroke of genius.

Rant over


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jun 13, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			Some of the reply's are a bit strange . 

Each countrys FA should be in full control of their own match tickets  through a  vetted  membership  scheme 
 if there is fighting inside the ground the attributable to a certain country they are chucked out & banned

Surely there is a way to travel ban anyone involved in this kind of carry on , electronically flagging / tagging passports 

People found guilty of this via video evidence should be jailed when home , 

Not sure how it would work but more control over alcohol sales would be a help 

Authorities have to follow through on their  threats but as someone mentioned earlier more of a fine for advertising than for racism , cowards the lot of them
		
Click to expand...

In Russia they don't give a toss to be honest, over here we have had banning orders that involve known hooligans having their passports collected by police x days/weeks before major tournaments. Tempted to say just airdrop that lot of mentalists in and see what happens. The Russians are stone cold sober as well, alcohol would achieve nothing.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 13, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



			What is drastically underreported is the fact these are essentially trained organised paramilitary hard as nails massive Russians that have all done 3 years military service and lay ambush attacks whilst equipped with the essentials in their bum bags (mma gloves so they can punch without knacking their hands, mouthpiece, balaclava, potentially a knife, wearing short shorts so they can kick at will and they pull the victims shirts up over their heads so they can't strike back)

That is what is happening.

Meanwhile the French police cannot be arsed, wait until they have ran in done damage and ran away again, then lob in tear gas not bothering in the slightest to arrest anyone. 

Wonder what on earth they would do in response to a terrorist incident on this evidence?
Also putting England v Russia on in a massive ground like the Velodrome in the biggest most crime ridden deprived dive in all of France is a stroke of genius.

Rant over
		
Click to expand...

We're talking UEFA here though.

1. 1998 - massive hooligan problems involving England fans in Marseille, particularly.

2. Local hooligan gangs wont be wanting the same happening again, more prepared this time. Will be pumped for it. Marseille also have about 8 different mobs, so will all be trying to outdo each other.

3. Throw in a country who has a growing hooligan problem (Russia), who havent been able to travel as much over the decades, who will have good numbers there, and will be looking to prove themselves this time.

4. Put it in a ground where there will be 30-40,000 neutral tickets available, so segregation will be a massive problem.

5. But a piece of tarpaulin between 20,000 Russians and 5-10,000 English in a neutral section.

6. Put no riot police (CRS) in the buffer inbetween them, and just put "stewards" in there instead.

There is no excuse for the hooliganism, but to create a tinderbox for them is massively negligent by UEFA, but there not arsed. As long as they get the UEFA family sorted for tickets and hotels, they dont care. Lots of things the other night had hallmarks of Heysel, they were just lucky it was in a modern stadium.


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 13, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			We're talking UEFA here though.

1. 1998 - massive hooligan problems involving England fans in Marseille, particularly.

2. Local hooligan gangs wont be wanting the same happening again, more prepared this time. Will be pumped for it. Marseille also have about 8 different mobs, so will all be trying to outdo each other.

3. Throw in a country who has a growing hooligan problem (Russia), who havent been able to travel as much over the decades, who will have good numbers there, and will be looking to prove themselves this time.

4. Put it in a ground where there will be 30-40,000 neutral tickets available, so segregation will be a massive problem.

5. But a piece of tarpaulin between 20,000 Russians and 5-10,000 English in a neutral section.

6. Put no riot police (CRS) in the buffer inbetween them, and just put "stewards" in there instead.

There is no excuse for the hooliganism, but to create a tinderbox for them is massively negligent by UEFA, but there not arsed. As long as they get the UEFA family sorted for tickets and hotels, they dont care. Lots of things the other night had hallmarks of Heysel, they were just lucky it was in a modern stadium.
		
Click to expand...

Some great points there. 

Are the venues decided before the teams are drawn? Or is this something decided afterwards?


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 13, 2016)

Its as all the russians fault. Planned for ages.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 13, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Some great points there. 

Are the venues decided before the teams are drawn? Or is this something decided afterwards?
		
Click to expand...


Venues seem planned before hand these days but that is poor planning IMO they should decide venues after the draw.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 13, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			We're talking UEFA here though.

1. 1998 - massive hooligan problems involving England fans in Marseille, particularly.

2. Local hooligan gangs wont be wanting the same happening again, more prepared this time. Will be pumped for it. Marseille also have about 8 different mobs, so will all be trying to outdo each other.

3. Throw in a country who has a growing hooligan problem (Russia), who havent been able to travel as much over the decades, who will have good numbers there, and will be looking to prove themselves this time.

4. Put it in a ground where there will be 30-40,000 neutral tickets available, so segregation will be a massive problem.

5. But a piece of tarpaulin between 20,000 Russians and 5-10,000 English in a neutral section.

6. Put no riot police (CRS) in the buffer inbetween them, and just put "stewards" in there instead.

There is no excuse for the hooliganism, but to create a tinderbox for them is massively negligent by UEFA, but there not arsed. As long as they get the UEFA family sorted for tickets and hotels, they dont care. Lots of things the other night had hallmarks of Heysel, they were just lucky it was in a modern stadium.
		
Click to expand...

Some excellent points and with the Russian government allegedly condoning it according to some sources, this will happen again, no doubt on Thursday and no amount of pleading by Hodgson or Rooney will make a blind bit of difference. I don't think the English idiots will instigate it but they will respond and I fear that's all UEFA will need to see


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 13, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Some great points there. 

Are the venues decided before the teams are drawn? Or is this something decided afterwards?
		
Click to expand...

Dont know, if I'm being honest, but they should have caveats in there.

Them caveats are known for trouble, though.:rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 13, 2016)

Aren't the venues for the groups decided ahead of time and so once you know what group you are in, you know where you are playing. Certainly seem to remember that from the WC at least which is why we knew straight away we were in the jungle for the first game


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 13, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Aren't the venues for the groups decided ahead of time and so once you know what group you are in, you know where you are playing. Certainly seem to remember that from the WC at least which is why we knew straight away we were in the jungle for the first game
		
Click to expand...


The seeds get assigned to a chosen venue hence why we were seeded and sent to the middle of the jungle........


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 13, 2016)

Feeling rather sorry for English fans and a sense of injustice at half doz getting the jail #discombobulated


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 14, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Feeling rather sorry for English fans and a sense of injustice at half doz getting the jail #discombobulated
		
Click to expand...

they may have been attacked but the jail sentences are for throwing bottles at Police, unacceptable behaviour anywhere in the world..


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 14, 2016)

Guys,

You make some good points and obvious ones! It's a fact that prior and during a tournament that the English press/media will 'big up' your team and the other is that your fans (not all) will go fighting. Surely someone outwith GM can recognise this and come up with a plan, it's every time, this isn't a one off! 

I liked the guy Hoggson and Rooney doing the tv appeal asking for peace but where was Cameron? Not quite a public apology but I suppose it's a start.


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2016)

BREAKING: UEFA hand Russia suspended disqualification from Euro 2016 plus 150,000 Euro fine for crowd disturbances inside Stade Velodrome


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2016)

Everyone looking forward to the next World Cup in errrr Russia? Why on earth would you travel to that tournament?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 14, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I liked the guy Hoggson and Rooney doing the tv appeal asking for peace but where was Cameron? Not quite a public apology but I suppose it's a start.
		
Click to expand...

Why - it doesnt make a blind bit of difference to the hooligans, who will still cause trouble anyway, no matter who appeals to their better nature.


----------



## WillC (Jun 14, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Everyone looking forward to the next World Cup in errrr Russia? Why on earth would you travel to that tournament?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! Least the next Euros is based in 13 different countries I believe. Seems the only way to prevent the crowd trouble really.

Both semis and final at Wembley too!:thup:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 14, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Why - it doesnt make a blind bit of difference to the hooligans, who will still cause trouble anyway, no matter who appeals to their better nature.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe we should just live in hope that these English thugs just vanish :thup:

I'm just doing a catch up on the world news and there's a guy called Chris Booth sounding a bit cheesed off that his son picked up a 2 month jail sentence :rofl:

What's he greetin about, he brings up a thug and he gets caught! Some folk have no shame ... Happy Father's Day


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 14, 2016)

Fish said:



BREAKING: UEFA hand Russia suspended disqualification from Euro 2016 plus 150,000 Euro fine for crowd disturbances inside Stade Velodrome



Click to expand...

Good one, so with a little teasing they could be out by the weekend &#128521;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 14, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Maybe we should just live in hope that these English thugs just vanish :thup:

I'm just doing a catch up on the world news and there's a guy called Chris Booth sounding a bit cheesed off that his son picked up a 2 month jail sentence :rofl:

What's he greetin about, he brings up a thug and he gets caught! Some folk have no shame ... Happy Father's Day 

Click to expand...

Do you mean the same Chris Booth son who has been jailed for throwing a plastic cup as he ran away from Russian fans throwing glass ashtrays at him and his friends - the police it seems didn't want to arrest the guys throwing the heavy glass ashtrays which could kill someone but instead the plastic glass which went about 6 foot - at least France's plastic glasses are safe now


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you mean the same Chris Booth son who has been jailed for throwing a plastic cup as he ran away from Russian fans throwing glass ashtrays at him and his friends - the police it seems didn't want to arrest the guys throwing the heavy glass ashtrays which could kill someone but instead the plastic glass which went about 6 foot - at least France's plastic glasses are safe now
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that one ... 2 months wasn't enough &#129300;  Proud moment, is his dad still bubbling? Mum happy?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2016)

Why would you throw anything? No doubt it is inconsistent and the Russian thugs were awful but in that situation I would be off, not joining in.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 14, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Why would you throw anything? No doubt it is inconsistent and the Russian thugs were awful but in that situation I would be off, not joining in.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, there's no need to be mixing with trouble.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 14, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Exactly, there's no need to be mixing with trouble.
		
Click to expand...

Is that why you find an innocent lady getting tear gassed funny ? 

It seems that the young lad and his four friends where minding their own business sat having a drink trying to avoid the trouble - they saw a group come towards them so they decide to walk away when the group charged them. 

It seems that the French police are looking to make examples of people but picking the wrong ones to target. But you keep laughing


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is that why you find an innocent lady getting tear gassed funny ? 

It seems that the young lad and his four friends where minding their own business sat having a drink trying to avoid the trouble - they saw a group come towards them so they decide to walk away when the group charged them. 

It seems that the French police are looking to make examples of people but picking the wrong ones to target. But you keep laughing
		
Click to expand...


on the other hand why would you travel to Marseille for a match you don't have a ticket for and the  likelihood of trouble?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 14, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			on the other hand why would you travel to Marseille for a match you don't have a ticket for and the  likelihood of trouble?
		
Click to expand...

Because tens of thousands of fans from around Europe travel to experience the atmosphere and watch the games in the fan parks and hope to grab a ticket 

Happened at every Euros and WC in Europe


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you mean the same Chris Booth son who has been jailed for throwing a plastic cup as he ran away from Russian fans throwing glass ashtrays at him and his friends - the police it seems didn't want to arrest the guys throwing the heavy glass ashtrays which could kill someone but instead the plastic glass which went about 6 foot - at least France's plastic glasses are safe now
		
Click to expand...

Is this the same Alex Booth that is "really really sorry" for his actions.
According to reports he was throwing a plastic cup full of beer at police and making obscene gestures.

Whilst not the most severe violence that has happened not a great advert for football.

Being in the wrong place at the wrong time but then adding to the violence doesn't make good reading.

Have you got the link to the story of him running away whilst being pelted with glass ashtrays because I couldn't find it.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 14, 2016)

How were 150 Russians all dressed in uniform able to escape capture from the French police and army? 


They should have been penned in and scooped up.  Every last one of them. 


That's before scooping up any drunken England lout. They surely can't be too quick on their feet and absolutely unable to outfox a police force and escape. 


The little amount of arrests is hardly a great deterrent.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 14, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			How were 150 Russians all dressed in uniform able to escape capture from the French police and army? 


They should have been penned in and scooped up.  Every last one of them. 


That's before scooping up any drunken England lout. They surely can't be too quick on their feet and absolutely unable to outfox a police force and escape. 


The little amount of arrests is hardly a great deterrent.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed it seems very harsh indeed.

Maybe they will be at a later date when pictures are made public and they are identified.

I can definitely see a team being thrown out if it continues and seeing as Russia may not get through it could be them.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because tens of thousands of fans from around Europe travel to experience the atmosphere and watch the games in the fan parks and hope to grab a ticket 

Happened at every Euros and WC in Europe
		
Click to expand...

You know, when it comes to talking the biggest amount of cr@p then you're it ... No soul, you're empty and that post count should be less than 10.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 14, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			How were 150 Russians all dressed in uniform able to escape capture from the French police and army? 


They should have been penned in and scooped up.  Every last one of them. 


That's before scooping up any drunken England lout. They surely can't be too quick on their feet and absolutely unable to outfox a police force and escape. 


The little amount of arrests is hardly a great deterrent.
		
Click to expand...

I Googphiled and found 20 arrests, if I had anything to do with it then Vardy's wife would've made it 21 :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 14, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Is this the same Alex Booth that is "really really sorry" for his actions.
According to reports he was throwing a plastic cup full of beer at police and making obscene gestures.

Whilst not the most severe violence that has happened not a great advert for football.

Being in the wrong place at the wrong time but then adding to the violence doesn't make good reading.

Have you got the link to the story of him running away whilst being pelted with glass ashtrays because I couldn't find it.
		
Click to expand...

It was on 5 live with an interview with his father and a mate who was with him


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you mean the same Chris Booth son who has been jailed for throwing a plastic cup as he ran away from Russian fans throwing glass ashtrays at him and his friends - the police it seems didn't want to arrest the guys throwing the heavy glass ashtrays which could kill someone but instead the plastic glass which went about 6 foot - at least France's plastic glasses are safe now
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Is that why you find an innocent lady getting tear gassed funny ? 

It seems that the young lad and his four friends where minding their own business sat having a drink trying to avoid the trouble - they saw a group come towards them so they decide to walk away when the group charged them. 

It seems that the French police are looking to make examples of people but picking the wrong ones to target. But you keep laughing
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			It was on 5 live with an interview with his father and a mate who was with him
		
Click to expand...

Come on Phil you have had a pop at HH and have said that they were just sitting there minding there own business trying to avoid the trouble when that's clearly not true going by the reports.

How can throwing something then making an obscene gesture be walking away?

And do you really believe his dad and friend are really going to say he did it.

If he was innocent would he really say how very,very sorry he was.


----------



## Simbo (Jun 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was on 5 live with an interview with his father and a mate who was with him
		
Click to expand...

There's a shock his father and his mate saying he was a wee innocent boy! 
Tbh though they are quite likely just to grab anyone they can under the circumstances, jail them and try and make an example of them hoping the others will settle down.
No Russians being arrested though seems very weird, they were organised and steamed in, bashed folk senseless then bolted! It's pretty cooking for the stragglers to get picked up because they are easier targets to make examples of.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 14, 2016)

There's a video on Sky from one of the Russians fighting in Marseille, looks like he's wearing a chest cam to record himself.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 14, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			How were 150 Russians all dressed in uniform able to escape capture from the French police and army?
		
Click to expand...

Because the police dont want to take them on?

They should have enough video stills to be able to identify some of them and get some of them at the next matches.

I wonder if Russian football has banning orders, passport-surrendering, a category C hooligan list, and have sent "spotters" to France.

Going on the Russian sports minister they may have paid their air fare, bought them nice new MMA gloves and a nice fold-out city map of Marseille.....


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 14, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I Googphiled and found 20 arrests, if I had anything to do with it then Vardy's wife would've made it 21 :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

20 arrests is absolutely pathetic for the amount of carnage seen already. 

Go in hard, swinging bats, open heads and arrest anyone acting remotely riotous.


----------



## HowlingGale (Jun 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because tens of thousands of fans from around Europe travel to experience the atmosphere and watch the games in the fan parks and hope to grab a ticket 

Happened at every Euros and WC in Europe
		
Click to expand...

Right, so now we know that quite possibly anywhere in France will be a hostile place for England fans. 

At the next England game anyone travelling there without a ticket is either a thicko or a thug. There seems to be a movement to blame others for the violence i.e. Organised Russians. Yes they're to blame for the horrendous scenes inside the stadium but what about the previous two nights where England 'fans' were right in the mix? Please feel free to correct me but I didn't hear about any Russians involved on Thursday and Friday. Only England fans and locals. They went there for trouble, not to savour the atmosphere. I am referring to the 'minority' of course.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jun 14, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Is this the same Alex Booth that is "really really sorry" for his actions.
According to reports he was throwing a plastic cup full of beer at police and making obscene gestures.

Whilst not the most severe violence that has happened not a great advert for football.

Being in the wrong place at the wrong time but then adding to the violence doesn't make good reading.

Have you got the link to the story of him running away whilst being pelted with glass ashtrays because I couldn't find it.
		
Click to expand...

Bump....
just incase Phil missed this?


----------



## HankMarvin (Jun 14, 2016)

HowlingGale said:



			Right, so now we know that quite possibly anywhere in France will be a hostile place for England fans. 

At the next England game anyone travelling there without a ticket is either a thicko or a thug. There seems to be a movement to blame others for the violence i.e. Organised Russians. Yes they're to blame for the horrendous scenes inside the stadium but what about the previous two nights where England 'fans' were right in the mix? Please feel free to correct me but I didn't hear about any Russians involved on Thursday and Friday. Only England fans and locals. They went there for trouble, not to savour the atmosphere. I am referring to the 'minority' of course.
		
Click to expand...


It was bloody disgrace watching the English thugs and I am sure it won't be the last time we see them.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 15, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			Bump....
just incase Phil missed this?
		
Click to expand...

I'd be surprised if he missed this, hes pretty much a rash over a few forums. You know when you hear folk saying 'you just couldn't make it up' well that's just exactly what he does! 31 thousand posts, he's the biggest contributor on here to Paracetamol sales. &#128580;&#128299;


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 15, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			It was bloody disgrace watching the English thugs and I am sure it won't be the last time we see them.
		
Click to expand...

Animals.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 15, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I'd be surprised if he missed this, hes pretty much a rash over a few forums. You know when you hear folk saying 'you just couldn't make it up' well that's just exactly what he does! 31 thousand posts, he's the biggest contributor on here to Paracetamol sales. &#128580;&#128299;
		
Click to expand...

If you read back you will find that I responded to PJ post - it shouldn't be too hard to find

Maybe you could respond to the question of why you find it funny that a players wife was subjected to tear gas ?

I also do worry how someone has a bit of an obsession with me and on other forums ? You appear to have an issue


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jun 15, 2016)

For those that are placing the blame squarely on the English it might be worth a browse of your teams message boards to see what is/was going on from first hand accounts.

For example:
http://www.readytogo.net/smb/threads/gone-off-again-in-marseille.1239569/page-3


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 15, 2016)

At it again by the sounds of it but I don't know how bad it is. I heard on the radio, a large group of England fans were camped outside cafes right across from the Metro station where Russia fans would arrive from their game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2016)

More footage tonight - allegedly English fans in Lille. Can't see UEFA letting it go irrespective of the circumstances


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 15, 2016)

No excuses for the continued trouble.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jun 15, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			No excuses for the continued trouble.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure there will be......

Most of them would have just been sitting having a coffee when they were attacked


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 15, 2016)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football...nce-in-lille-france-england-fans-tear-gassed/

Some interesting clips on this.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 16, 2016)

Farneyman said:



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football...nce-in-lille-france-england-fans-tear-gassed/

Some interesting clips on this.
		
Click to expand...

Deary me.


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2016)

I had a call just after midnight from a friend over there who was in a bar that was charged by the police, they were all (both England & Welsh, mainly Cardiff who joined them) sitting inside & outside sitting drinking, singing, flags hanging etc, no bottle or glass throwing or any evidence of it anywhere, shoppers walking past without any worries, then a flash grenade (as used in the forces) was thrown into the bar from Russian Ultra's, around 12 of them, a small amount of police (8) were nearby and witnessed it and did nothing!, the 12 Ultra's made their getaway and moments later 50+ French police turned up and sent teargas straight into the bar to disperse it forcing the fans into the streets!?  Word then got around that the Russians were spotted and a pursuit followed with the police in tow, the standoff was the Russians BEHIND the line of police and the England & Welsh fans confronting them, the Russians now were heavily outnumbered and were throwing bottles & glasses OVER the police line into the English/Welsh crowd.  Closing lots of bars didn't help IMO as it forces everyone into the streets and you start wandering, the Germans are much better than this now, at last, they almost assign you a square with various bars in etc and police the entry/exits into it so you have everything you want and are contained, the opposition fans have similar, a bit like our home & away pubs as such.

I'm not saying that everyone is innocent in this, far from it, what I am saying though is that there is some very selective journalism which doesn't want to openly criticise the French police for heavy handed tactics who are facing off bars when fans are contained only to teargas them without provocation, unless they don't like their singing and subsequently force them into the streets to create running skirmishes, that's just very poor tactics IMO!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 16, 2016)

Similar critisism was aimed at the French  police last weekend about poor operational Tatics. You would off thought with all the practice they get they would be dab hands at crowd control by now!


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			Similar critisism was aimed at the French  police last weekend about poor operational Tatics. You would off thought with all the practice they get they would be dab hands at crowd control by now! 

Click to expand...

You don't tend to see the Germans now, they will sit in side streets in numbers just out of view but close enough to react if needed, these French police have lined themselves up outside facing the bar/s all suited and booted and then out of the blue will throw teargas in, as I've stated, I'm not supporting the actions of some who react badly, but with copious amounts of alcohol in you why would you want to antagonise a group of drunken fans by facing them off and then closing the bar/s forcing them to roam the streets, it's very poor policing IMO.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 16, 2016)

:rofl:  this is how to repay your host nation. 

http://www.independent.ie/sport/soc...helped-tidy-up-after-themselves-34806051.html


----------



## Snelly (Jun 16, 2016)

The English fans are behaving as they are because they love it.  They get a kick from getting hammered, singing boorish, aggressive songs, leering at any passing girls, antagonising the police, facing off with the locals and if there is a chance of a ruck - happy days.   They are the worst of England personified.  Tribal trash that are happiest when behaving badly and upsetting everyone around them. 

Hardly anyone is caught up with these scumbags by accident.  Avoiding all this grief is not rocket science - just find a quiet part of the town away from the knob heads, have a nice dinner and a couple of beers with your friends, find a late night bar and put the world to rights. 

Doesn't happen with other sports, doesn't happen at other major events.  The English (British) and the Russians are at the Olympics every four years but you don't get any of this.  The reason being that a football tournament is just a mechanism for utterly horrible white blokes to get together and behave like they are in an anarchic world for a couple of weeks. 

The French police are not at fault. They are trying to control a crowd that feels it does not have to conform to the rules of everyday life.  

If England and Russia get thrown out of the tournament, I will not be sorry.  It is a fitting punishment for the upset that the fans are causing and it may tempt the various authorities involved with English football in particular to sort the problem out.  Travel bans, passport confiscation, custodial sentences and so on. 

You cannot educate a turd.  They only understand simple, harsh punishments.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			I had a call just after midnight from a friend over there who was in a bar that was charged by the police, they were all (both England & Welsh, mainly Cardiff who joined them) sitting inside & outside sitting drinking, singing, flags hanging etc, no bottle or glass throwing or any evidence of it anywhere, shoppers walking past without any worries, then a flash grenade (as used in the forces) was thrown into the bar from Russian Ultra's, around 12 of them, a small amount of police (8) were nearby and witnessed it and did nothing!, the 12 Ultra's made their getaway and moments later 50+ French police turned up and sent teargas straight into the bar to disperse it forcing the fans into the streets!?  Word then got around that the Russians were spotted and a pursuit followed with the police in tow, the standoff was the Russians BEHIND the line of police and the England & Welsh fans confronting them, the Russians now were heavily outnumbered and were throwing bottles & glasses OVER the police line into the English/Welsh crowd.  Closing lots of bars didn't help IMO as it forces everyone into the streets and you start wandering, the Germans are much better than this now, at last, they almost assign you a square with various bars in etc and police the entry/exits into it so you have everything you want and are contained, the opposition fans have similar, a bit like our home & away pubs as such.

I'm not saying that everyone is innocent in this, far from it, what I am saying though is that there is some very selective journalism which doesn't want to openly criticise the French police for heavy handed tactics who are facing off bars when fans are contained only to teargas them without provocation, unless they don't like their singing and subsequently force them into the streets to create running skirmishes, that's just very poor tactics IMO!
		
Click to expand...

I have friends that have gone and this is a similar story to what they've said. 

English fans will forever get the blame but most I'd say are there for the football. The only thing I will say is I don't understand why they don't go away from the main square/area's where trouble will be. Couple of mates stayed away from the main area's and had a great time, seeing no trouble at all.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 16, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			I have friends that have gone and this is a similar story to what they've said. 

English fans will forever get the blame but most I'd say are there for the football. The only thing I will say is I don't understand why they don't go away from the main square/area's where trouble will be. Couple of mates stayed away from the main area's and had a great time, seeing no trouble at all.
		
Click to expand...


After several trips  you get to know when its time to move away from the crowd to save any aggravation. as you point out if you want to avoid trouble you can do.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 16, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			I have friends that have gone and this is a similar story to what they've said. 

English fans will forever get the blame but most I'd say are there for the football. The only thing I will say is I don't understand why they don't go away from the main square/area's where trouble will be. Couple of mates stayed away from the main area's and had a great time, seeing no trouble at all.
		
Click to expand...

A group of guys from golf club have gone and they haven't been involved in anything because they have stayed away from the areas they know will have the trouble 

The fans know something will happen hence why some hang around those parts - they are waiting for it to kick off so they can get stuck in - regardless of who starts it etc - I expect a number have waited for years to go and enjoy a bit of trouble and some carrying on legacy of mates or family members who are banned from travelling due to previous incidents 

You only have to look at the videos of the Irish fans to see how you can go to a tournament and behave respectfully whilst still enjoying yourself


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 16, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			After several trips  you get to know when its time to move away from the crowd to save any aggravation. as you point out if you want to avoid trouble you can do.
		
Click to expand...

It's the same when going to any match, you know when something's going to kick off so get away from it. I can understand England fans wanting to be in the main area's but if you are then be prepared for potential trouble.


----------



## brendy (Jun 16, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			:rofl:  this is how to repay your host nation. 

http://www.independent.ie/sport/soc...helped-tidy-up-after-themselves-34806051.html

Click to expand...

Brilliant haha, also the chants of "1 nil and we effed it up" is footy humour at its best.


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			I have friends that have gone and this is a similar story to what they've said. 

English fans will forever get the blame but most I'd say are there for the football. The only thing I will say is I don't understand why they don't go away from the main square/area's where trouble will be. Couple of mates stayed away from the main area's and had a great time, seeing no trouble at all.
		
Click to expand...

But the opposite can also happen, and has, in that, a smaller group drinks further away and then gets attacked and are totally isolated, this happen many time in Marseille and also yesterday in Lilles where women were even kicked with their English partners by Russians simply walking around taking in the sights!  Sometimes it's better to stay connected to the main body and break away at the last minute if it goes off!!

Remember the Leeds fans in a quiet bar abroad!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 16, 2016)

Lets be honest, we set the bar back in the 70 and 80's, so now we have a leagcy to deal with..and that is plenty of euro thugs want to have a go at our idiots. The trouble is, no matter where in the World you go the Brits/English are always the ones acting the oafs, getting loud, drunk, being ignorant and obnoxious. 
Ironic that whilst we have a referendum with a possible Brexit, perhaps Europe should have one as well.....


----------



## Keeno (Jun 16, 2016)

Snelly said:



			The English fans are behaving as they are because they love it.  They get a kick from getting hammered, singing boorish, aggressive songs, leering at any passing girls, antagonising the police, facing off with the locals and if there is a chance of a ruck - happy days.   They are the worst of England personified.  Tribal trash that are happiest when behaving badly and upsetting everyone around them. 

Hardly anyone is caught up with these scumbags by accident.  Avoiding all this grief is not rocket science - just find a quiet part of the town away from the knob heads, have a nice dinner and a couple of beers with your friends, find a late night bar and put the world to rights. 

Doesn't happen with other sports, doesn't happen at other major events.  The English (British) and the Russians are at the Olympics every four years but you don't get any of this.  The reason being that a football tournament is just a mechanism for utterly horrible white blokes to get together and behave like they are in an anarchic world for a couple of weeks. 

The French police are not at fault. They are trying to control a crowd that feels it does not have to conform to the rules of everyday life.  

If England and Russia get thrown out of the tournament, I will not be sorry.  It is a fitting punishment for the upset that the fans are causing and it may tempt the various authorities involved with English football in particular to sort the problem out.  Travel bans, passport confiscation, custodial sentences and so on. 

You cannot educate a turd.  They only understand simple, harsh punishments.
		
Click to expand...

Hard to disagree with any of this, well summed up.  As you say, football tournaments are the only ones that seems to attract this type of behaviour.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			I had a call just after midnight from a friend over there who was in a bar that was charged by the police, they were all (both England & Welsh, mainly Cardiff who joined them) sitting inside & outside sitting drinking, singing, flags hanging etc, no bottle or glass throwing or any evidence of it anywhere, shoppers walking past without any worries, then a flash grenade (as used in the forces) was thrown into the bar from Russian Ultra's, around 12 of them, a small amount of police (8) were nearby and witnessed it and did nothing!, the 12 Ultra's made their getaway and moments later 50+ French police turned up and sent teargas straight into the bar to disperse it forcing the fans into the streets!?  Word then got around that the Russians were spotted and a pursuit followed with the police in tow, the standoff was the Russians BEHIND the line of police and the England & Welsh fans confronting them, the Russians now were heavily outnumbered and were throwing bottles & glasses OVER the police line into the English/Welsh crowd.  Closing lots of bars didn't help IMO as it forces everyone into the streets and you start wandering, the Germans are much better than this now, at last, they almost assign you a square with various bars in etc and police the entry/exits into it so you have everything you want and are contained, the opposition fans have similar, a bit like our home & away pubs as such.

I'm not saying that everyone is innocent in this, far from it, what I am saying though is that there is some very selective journalism which doesn't want to openly criticise the French police for heavy handed tactics who are facing off bars when fans are contained only to teargas them without provocation, unless they don't like their singing and subsequently force them into the streets to create running skirmishes, that's just very poor tactics IMO!
		
Click to expand...

Bang on.

The CRS still think that how to manage crowds is at the point of a baton (which it sometimes is), instead of "managing" crowds instead.

As you say, giving designated zones, policing entry and exit points etc and keeping them IN the bars is better than roving groups of mixed nationalities.:thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 16, 2016)

I really do wish the English football hooligans would stop singing the British national anthem when abroad.

Fair play to the Irish for setting a good example with the street cleaning.

Loved the Icelandair advert appealing to the Tartan Army to join the Viking Army.

'We have a great team and no supporters, you have great supporters and no team'.:lol:


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 16, 2016)

Judging by this thread, I'm glad that the Scottish forum members have found something to do whilst the Euro's is on. Some world class finger pointing going on...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 16, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Judging by this thread, I'm glad that the Scottish forum members have found something to do whilst the Euro's is on. Some world class finger pointing going on... 

Click to expand...

Seems to me the vast majority of 'finger pointers' on this thread are decent English fans.
Credit to them.


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 16, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Seems to me the vast majority of 'finger pointers' on this thread are decent English fans.
Credit to them.
		
Click to expand...

And the ones stirring the pot are the usual WUM's that are currently infecting this forum. Taking morality lessons from Scottish football fans is slightly ironic.


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 16, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			And the ones stirring the pot are the usual WUM's that are currently infecting this forum. Taking morality lessons from Scottish football fans is slightly ironic.
		
Click to expand...

I think you will find that the Scottish national team fans are welcomed throughout the world.

Don't think the same can be said for the English national team fans, which is a shame for the majority who then get tarred with the same brush.


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 16, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			I think you will find that the Scottish national team fans are welcomed throughout the world.

Don't think the same can be said for the English national team fans, which is a shame for the majority who then get tarred with the same brush.
		
Click to expand...

How would we know?  

Whats happening in France is disgraceful. Anyone who can't watch a game without resorting to violence, either at Club or National level, is a thug and a moron. In 30 years of watching football I can count on the fingers of one hand the number of "skirmishes" I've been caught up in. None in the last 10 years. 
However,  certain people on here taking the moral high ground need to take a long hard look in their own backyard before pointing fingers.


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 16, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			However,  certain people on here taking the moral high ground need to take a long hard look in their own backyard before pointing fingers.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what you  mean by this???

Don't think the issue in at the games but the days and hours leading up to and after that seem to cause the issue so it doesn't surprise me you don't see any there.

You can't deny the footage we are seeing nearly every day though

I would hazard a guess that the real fans in the stadium are there for the football.


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 16, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Not sure what you  mean by this???

Don't think the issue in at the games but the days and hours leading up to and after that seem to cause the issue so it doesn't surprise me you don't see any there.

You can't deny the footage we are seeing nearly every day though

I would hazard a guess that the real fans in the stadium are there for the football.
		
Click to expand...

I'm denying nothing. I don't know the full story, but then nor does anyone on here. If it keeps kicking off, and England are thrown out, then I'll have no complaints. I'm just getting a bit annoyed by certain WUM's who are using this as a stick to once again have a go at the English. 

The England/Scotland rivalry on here is pathetic. Every Scot I've played with from this forum has been an absolute gent/lady. I can't seem to get my head round the fact that when you put a keyboard in front of some people they turn into Mike bloody Tyson.


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 16, 2016)

Surely it's Mike Typson  :whoo:


----------



## Three (Jun 16, 2016)

Can't be bothered to read any of this thread as I know it'll be a mixture of blaming the English and a deluded few banging on about how they're "just having fun"  and "only reacting",  some deluded idiots will no doubt blame " the local policing"  

Yawn 

Yawn 
Yawn. 

Bottom line is, speaking as an Englishman, who just happens to be living in a European tourist destination, it's simple : the young English tourists are the closest thing to scum in all of Europe. 

We are the most drunk.  We are the most obnoxious.    We swear the loudest.    We show the least respect.    We urinate  all over the place.    And that's just normal young people. 

These English "fans"  who are getting gassed, water  cannoned, attached etc, don't get it for no reason.   They get it because they are loud, obnoxious, drunk, abusive, scumbags and they shame and embarrass our name all over the world. 

Problem, is, they don't realise they are scum. 

They think that shirtless, loud, drunk, swearing afternoons are acceptable in foreign countries, problem is, they are wrong. 

Normal people don't throw chairs and tables and ruin other people's businesses, normal people don't sing aggressive anti IRA and World War 2 songs, they don't intimidate passers by, the scum don't realise that. 

No sympathy.


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 16, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Surely it's Mike Typson  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

Oh, and come on O'Neil. Get Grigg on to give the crowd a reason to go wild.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 16, 2016)

Three said:



			Can't be bothered to read any of this thread as I know it'll be a mixture of blaming the English and a deluded few banging on about how they're "just having fun"  and "only reacting",  some deluded idiots will no doubt blame " the local policing"  

Yawn 

Yawn 
Yawn. 

Bottom line is, speaking as an Englishman, who just happens to be living in a European tourist destination, it's simple : the young English tourists are the closest thing to scum in all of Europe. 

We are the most drunk.  We are the most obnoxious.    We swear the loudest.    We show the least respect.    We urinate  all over the place.    And that's just normal young people. 

These English "fans"  who are getting gassed, water  cannoned, attached etc, don't get it for no reason.   They get it because they are loud, obnoxious, drunk, abusive, scumbags and they shame and embarrass our name all over the world. 

Problem, is, they don't realise they are scum. 

They think that shirtless, loud, drunk, swearing afternoons are acceptable in foreign countries, problem is, they are wrong. 

Normal people don't throw chairs and tables and ruin other people's businesses, normal people don't sing aggressive anti IRA and World War 2 songs, they don't intimidate passers by, the scum don't realise that. 

No sympathy.
		
Click to expand...


What a wonderful refreshing view. 

England's shame.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 16, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Surely it's Mike Typson  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 16, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			How would we know?  

Whats happening in France is disgraceful. Anyone who can't watch a game without resorting to violence, either at Club or National level, is a thug and a moron. In 30 years of watching football I can count on the fingers of one hand the number of "skirmishes" I've been caught up in. None in the last 10 years. 
However,  certain people on here taking the moral high ground need to take a long hard look in their own backyard before pointing fingers.
		
Click to expand...

How many fingers on that Wigan hand, Dan?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 16, 2016)

Three said:



			Can't be bothered to read any of this thread as I know it'll be a mixture of blaming the English and a deluded few banging on about how they're "just having fun"  and "only reacting",  some deluded idiots will no doubt blame " the local policing"  

Yawn 

Yawn 
Yawn. 

Bottom line is, speaking as an Englishman, who just happens to be living in a European tourist destination, it's simple : the young English tourists are the closest thing to scum in all of Europe. 

We are the most drunk.  We are the most obnoxious.    We swear the loudest.    We show the least respect.    We urinate  all over the place.    And that's just normal young people. 

These English "fans"  who are getting gassed, water  cannoned, attached etc, don't get it for no reason.   They get it because they are loud, obnoxious, drunk, abusive, scumbags and they shame and embarrass our name all over the world. 

Problem, is, they don't realise they are scum. 

They think that shirtless, loud, drunk, swearing afternoons are acceptable in foreign countries, problem is, they are wrong. 

Normal people don't throw chairs and tables and ruin other people's businesses, normal people don't sing aggressive anti IRA and World War 2 songs, they don't intimidate passers by, the scum don't realise that. 

No sympathy.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with most of that, as I also have no sympathy for the boorish England fans, but that still doesnt mean that you cant comment on UEFA and the local police's very poor choices, without being an idiot.

You seem to have the obnoxiousness of an Ingurland fan abroad.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jun 16, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			I think you will find that the Scottish national team fans are welcomed throughout the world.

Don't think the same can be said for the English national team fans, which is a shame for the majority who then get tarred with the same brush.
		
Click to expand...

Well said, some folk on here just see things through rose tinted glasses & can't see what is really going on.


----------



## chippa1909 (Jun 17, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			I think you will find that the Scottish national team fans are welcomed throughout the world.

Don't think the same can be said for the English national team fans, which is a shame for the majority who then get tarred with the same brush.
		
Click to expand...

I'm just pissed off that the next time I'm in France I'll need to use my limited knowlege of French to explain that I'm Scottish, not English. :angry:


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 17, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			I'm just pissed off that the next time I'm in France I'll need to use my limited knowlege of French to explain that I'm Scottish, not English. :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't have thought it would be necessary. The fact that you're wearing a kilt, have red hair and can't play football should give it away 

And what about us poor sods who are English? How do we explain when we next go across?


----------



## User62651 (Jun 17, 2016)

backwoodsman said:



			And what about us poor sods who are English? How do we explain when we next go across?
		
Click to expand...

Speaking slowly and loudly in plummy English seems to be de rigeur!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 17, 2016)

Polish fans have gone on a rampage in Paris. So far 500 cars have been washed and valeted, 50 boilers have been repaired and 5 walls have been built.





Shamelessly stolen from Twitter.


----------



## brendy (Jun 17, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			I'm just pissed off that the next time I'm in France I'll need to use my limited knowlege of French to explain that I'm Scottish, not English. :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Je Suis Aye the noo


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 17, 2016)

not a football fan myself, but this made me smile

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/cats-away--hilarious-new-8206381#B6YvG8TVlAhUQXpD.97


----------



## Val (Jun 17, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			I'm just pissed off that the next time I'm in France I'll need to use my limited knowlege of French to explain that I'm Scottish, not English. :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry about that, the French know our accent and will always mention the "auld alliance"


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 17, 2016)

My experience of France is that if you are in Paris the French don't like you no matter where you come from, even you Scots. That's Parisians for you. Outside of Paris the further south you get the friendlier everyone becomes particularly if you attempt the language. Speak English in any accent you like and it may get their backs up. Try speaking French, even bad French and you may even get a smile from someone. 

If a Scotsman in a kilt speaks French then frankly you get the keys to the town so you will always be ahead of the English on that front. We English, those that are not drunk, fighting and vomiting, know our place in the pecking order of Europe and it is well below our Celtic cousins.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 17, 2016)

I've missed much of the news and I'm not a frantic Googler but it's sounding quieter at the football, hope it keeps up :thup:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 17, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I've missed much of the news and I'm not a frantic Googler but it's sounding quieter at the football, hope it keeps up :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Certainly nothing reported that I've seen. It will be interesting to see if the Russians make any noise on Monday against Wales but from what I have read, they targeted the English to prove that they are now top of the hooligan charts in Europe (not that anyone else is bothered). They also seem very organised and plan their "attacks". The WC in Russia is going to be one to avoid in a few years time, it could be carnage.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2016)

Be interesting to see what UEFA do to the Croatian fans after the debacle with the flares and thunder flashes. One of the stewards who thought he was picking up a flare actually picked up a thunder flash just as it went off, if he's avoided serious injury he's a lucky boy.  The Croatian fans were reported as fighting with each other but I didn't see that bit myself.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 17, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Be interesting to see what UEFA do to the Croatian fans after the debacle with the flares and thunder flashes. One of the stewards who thought he was picking up a flare actually picked up a thunder flash just as it went off, if he's avoided serious injury he's a lucky boy.  The Croatian fans were reported as fighting with each other but I didn't see that bit myself.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely fighting in the Croatian end on the telly and seems to be just their own. They've already had UEFA sanctions in qualifying haven't they (or at least int he past) and I wonder if this is the incident that breaks UEFA's patience. Didn't do the side any good, chucking away a two goal lead


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 17, 2016)

Would expect pretty much same as Russia â‚¬150,000 and suspended kicking out of comp.
The fighting was apparently down to rival "ultra groups"


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 17, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			Would expect pretty much same as Russia â‚¬150,000 and suspended kicking out of comp.
The fighting was apparently down to rival "ultra groups"
		
Click to expand...

which they are proud of !
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...olence-england-fan-fights-doubt-a7087971.html


----------



## Tongo (Jun 17, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			which they are proud of !
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...olence-england-fan-fights-doubt-a7087971.html

Click to expand...

Well its not as if they can be proud of their football team. Has one country got so little out of so much in the last 25 years?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 17, 2016)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Certainly nothing reported that I've seen. It will be interesting to see if the Russians make any noise on Monday against Wales but from what I have read, they targeted the English to prove that they are now top of the hooligan charts in Europe (not that anyone else is bothered). They also seem very organised and plan their "attacks". The WC in Russia is going to be one to avoid in a few years time, it could be carnage.
		
Click to expand...

What do you know......:whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 17, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Be interesting to see what UEFA do to the Croatian fans after the debacle with the flares and thunder flashes. One of the stewards who thought he was picking up a flare actually picked up a thunder flash just as it went off, if he's avoided serious injury he's a lucky boy.  The Croatian fans were reported as fighting with each other but I didn't see that bit myself.
		
Click to expand...

They've got a bit of a chequered past......


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			They've got a bit of a chequered past......
		
Click to expand...

Are you referring to UEFA or the Croatian shirtsâ€¦â€¦..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 17, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Croatian shirtsâ€¦â€¦..
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Imurg (Jun 18, 2016)

One does wonder how good the security checks are in France at the moment. If football "fans" can get flares and thunderflashes into a ground, surely a Terrorist can get a bomb or two in as well.........????


----------



## Fish (Jun 18, 2016)

Imurg said:



			One does wonder how good the security checks are in France at the moment. If football "fans" can get flares and thunderflashes into a ground, surely a Terrorist can get a bomb or two in as well.........????
		
Click to expand...

I think for what France has encountered of late the security going in to these stadiums has been shocking, thunder flashes and flares are not small, more like the size of a stick of dynamite, so with such lacklustre security checks they are inviting a potential threat of greater magnitude from those watching and seeing these flares and thunder flashes being used and thrown about within the stadiums!  

I expected an OTT situation regarding security in and around the stadiums for this tournament and yet we're witnessing totally the opposite!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 18, 2016)

Fish said:



			I think for what France has encountered of late the security going in to these stadiums has been shocking, thunder flashes and flares are not small, more like the size of a stick of dynamite, so with such lacklustre security checks they are inviting a potential threat of greater magnitude from those watching and seeing these flares and thunder flashes being used and thrown about within the stadiums!  

I expected an OTT situation regarding security in and around the stadiums for this tournament and yet we're witnessing totally the opposite!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree mate its shocking.

How can anyone be safe in the world with such slack security and I am sure a lot of it comes down to cost and the lack of bodies to cover every eventuality.

However after whats happened in France lately and with the world watching you would have thought they would have been on top of this championship.

Do we now have to wait for another attack before something is done.

According to the BBC the fan park in front of the Eifel tower has got tough security so why not the stadiums.

It seems like the French cannot guarantee the fans safety and of course that's very worrying.


----------

